# Wheel ideas please



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Now -










I'm slowly wearing out my run flats and when they go - well its a good chance to get some new wheels. Love the BBS CH style wheels but not sure if they'll look too 'heavy' on the car.

Ideas please ?

TIA 

James


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

For me, wheels like the CSL rims suit the Z4 coupe so much.

I know they don't fit the non M models but wheels of a similar look, or even CSL reps for me, just do it.

Yours
Mr Bias.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

How about some AC Schnitzers... :idea:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

senwar said:


> For me, wheels like the CSL rims suit the Z4 coupe so much.
> 
> I know they don't fit the non M models but wheels of a similar look, or even CSL reps for me, just do it.
> 
> ...


Im with senwar, the csl style in 19" looks fantastic on the z4 coupes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> How about some AC Schnitzers... :idea:


I think you have the right idear AC Schitzers splits would suit it down to the ground


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nothing too fussy would suit the car perfectly...I love the CSL style on the Z's - just looks so right.

Dave


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I love the CSL style on the Z's - just looks so right.


Amen to that! The official wheels don't fit, but you can get some damn good replicas. Might be worth dropping jbell a PM.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

bbs ch are cool on these and so are the csl's.

i would go bbs for individuality


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys - might pay a visit to BMW this weekend to see what they have in their selection. Otherwise looks like a play in photoshop 

James


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

To be honest I think it looks fantastic as is.

There`s just something right about a clean five spoke wheel.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im not very good at photoshop and Im sure someone else can do better but a few minutes of faffing about and I think it looks bloody awesome (the car and wheels - not my photoshop) :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

example bbs

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/463535.htm

i seen one with 19's and hot as you like


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

p1tse said:


> example bbs
> 
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/463535.htm
> 
> i seen one with 19's and hot as you like


Yup Im with you on that one looks really good too


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Them.....



(with deep dish rears)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Breyton Race GT or GTS in black 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Nothing too fussy would suit the car perfectly...I love the CSL style on the Z's - just looks so right.
> 
> Dave


Agree totally.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CH.


----------



## Justman (Sep 18, 2003)

I've got the same alloys as you have on my Roadster and absolutely love them!

If you must change them, the CSL ones do look awesome on the coupe.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CSL 'Style' for that OEM look.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK you lot, do me a favour now (sorry to hijack) but I've been thinking about a change of wheels too - not 100% but just thinking about it.

Now I am the first to admit that I'm totaly $hit at choosing the best looking wheels to suit my cars - I always seem to get it wrong but I always think they look cool.

So, with that in mind the floor is open to suggestions, just one stipulation though, no bling stylee versions. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I always seem to get it wrong but I always think they look cool.
> 
> Graham


Seems to me that your previous choices have worked for you, that's what matters - I'd carry on! :wink:

Can't say I remember your TT sporting tasteless wheels 

Dave


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

James,

I have to say that I can't fault your current alloys! As you fancy a change I personally would opt for CSL's for the OEM look. They simply look stunning on Senwar's car. The cars distinctive lines would be ruined with overly fussy alloys and I have to admit I've never been a great fan of aftermarket alloys (barring the CH's).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> So, with that in mind the floor is open to suggestions


RS4's? It seems to be quite a popular choice of upgrade wheel on here...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


>


I wish I could stop having a sneaky look at Autotrader every few weeks, to check out the Z4M prices. Couple of lovely Silver Grey / Red combo M's on there at the moment, prices too rich for me still though :roll: 1st thing I would do is to stick those CSL's on too 8)

I miss my Z3M. Why did I sell it? I'm an idiot.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> I wish I could stop having a sneaky look at Autotrader every few weeks, to check out the Z4M prices. Couple of lovely Silver Grey / Red combo M's on there at the moment, prices too rich for me still though :roll: 1st thing I would do is to stick those CSL's on too 8)
> 
> I miss my Z3M. Why did I sell it? I'm an idiot.


The Z4M values are unbelievable now - such a motor for the price.

I was close to getting rid of mine 2 months ago but the price I was offered was frickin astonishing. Was glad in a way as it stopped me making a decision I would have seriously regretted too.

Plus, I expect (pray!) the prices to even out over the next 12 months too.

Some nice ones for sale on pistonheads too.

And re: the CSL's - its a ruddy travesty they weren't put on the car as standard - just so made for the lines of the coupe. The standard M wheels are awful IMO.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Folks 8)

CSL's - i do like them 

I like the standard too - the only reason i want to change is the polished lip is starting to corrode :?

CH's - Thanks p1tse - got me thinking



















Cheers

James


----------

